# Silverdrive



## Mark Hancock (10 Jan 2009)

Anyone heard any thing about Silverdrive, the lathe manufacturer :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jan 2009)

Weren't they something to do with Poolewood once? Perhaps Terry Davis knows more and can help.

Pete


----------



## TEP (10 Jan 2009)

Hi *Mark*.

Don't know what has happened about Silverline, if anything. But did see this report earlier, doesn't make for good reading.


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Jan 2009)

Bodrighy":kvduqnfv said:


> Weren't they something to do with Poolewood once? Perhaps Terry Davis knows more and can help.
> 
> Pete



Pete

I believe Poolewood and Silverdrive fell out. Don't know the full details. It's just a question out of passing interest as I'd seen a reference to them on another forum about what lathe to buy and it got me wondering what had happened to them.


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Jan 2009)

TEP":2lts6k3c said:


> Hi *Mark*.
> 
> Don't know what has happened about Silverline, if anything. But did see this report earlier, doesn't make for good reading.



Tam

I remember seeing that report before. Interesting reading. Maybe they improved their customer service since then :?:


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jan 2009)

Mark.
It might be worth asking Mike Swain (Cutting Crew) as he owns/owned a Silverdrive lathe,and he did do an in depth review on the lathe.


----------



## cornucopia (10 Jan 2009)

last i heard tony wilson was meant to be helping them

heres an article of the web i found

http://www.wheelchairwoodturners.org.uk ... ELATHE.htm


----------



## jpt (10 Jan 2009)

Tony Wilson left Silverdrive about a year ago and is now back working with Hegner.

All news about the lathes has been non existant for a long time and a look at their site http://www.silverdrive.co.uk/ shows it as being under construction and just being about phase convertors.

So not sure what is happening but it doesnt look good.

john


----------



## JonnyD (10 Jan 2009)

I popped in to see them about a phase converter a couple of years ago and they had a showroom with some lathes in. I am not a woodturner so didnt take much notice of them. 

jon


----------



## NickWelford (11 Jan 2009)

cornucopia":1bf5jhjf said:


> last i heard tony wilson was meant to be helping them



Did Tony Wilson work for Sorby once upon a time.... sounds like the man that persuaded me to buy a Sorby Lathe.

(Nothing wrong with that, though)


----------



## boysie39 (11 Jan 2009)

I was in contact with Mick Swain when he was shutting up shop and he was very pleased with silverdale lathe. if you go bach a few pages on the fourm there should be a report by Mike on this. I think Allen (Blister) may be confirm this . He has bought anything that moves :lol: :lol: :lol: 
REgards Boysie.
PS if i'm wrong sorry Allen :roll: :roll:


----------



## Blister (11 Jan 2009)

boysie39":1ldi1kec said:


> I was in contact with Mick Swain when he was shutting up shop and he was very pleased with silverdale lathe. if you go bach a few pages on the fourm there should be a report by Mike on this. I think Allen (Blister) may be confirm this . He has bought anything that moves :lol: :lol: :lol:
> REgards Boysie.
> PS if i'm wrong sorry Allen :roll: :roll:



Buy things :roll: Who me :roll: 

O go on then , what you selling :lol: :lol:   8)


----------



## Cutting Crew (12 Jan 2009)

Hi all.

Silverdrive again, Mark never mentioned why he'd asked the question.

All I can say about the Silverdrive lathes I've used is that I have had no complaint's at all about them. I've had the Statesman 280 for two years now and it's been the best lathe I've owned. Their other lathes I've worked on have been in the Silverdrive factory.

I'd be the first to agree that Silverdrive are not the easiest firm to contact and get a reply from. I had many problems getting in touch with them when I first asked about their lathes, this I was told was because they believed I worked for Poolewood. After the initial "frosty" meeting everything was fine. I spent many hours with both the owners and I believe they genuinely had no other intention than building the best woodturning lathe they could.

The 280 I still have was installed and set up by Stephen from Silverdrive. Apart from one problem with dry connections in the controller, which was fixed overnight, the lathe has performed perfectly and without problem. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mark Hancock (12 Jan 2009)

Cutting Crew":osqfierb said:


> Mark never mentioned why he'd asked the question.



Hi Mike

I thought I had in an earlier reponse :?: It was just a question out of passing interest as I'd seen a reference to them on another forum about what lathe to buy and it got me wondering what had happened to them. Plus my love of direct drive lathes :!: 

Regards


----------



## Cutting Crew (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks Mark.

The ease and controllability of the direct drive lathes was one of the main factors that led me down the route to the Silverdrive and Poolewood lathes as well.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## ben9999 (23 Jan 2009)

I am looking to buy a new phase converter due to my old one been 9 years old, does anyone have the address of silverdriver, i have the next few days off and it would be great if i could go down there and check them out
thanks alot


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2009)

SILVERDRIVE THE POWER SUPPLY PEOPLE

Tel 01775 840241 mobile 07796344283

please ring mobile first


----------



## Sasilver (28 Jan 2017)

Hi due to the death of my father and brother the engineering side of silver drive has stopped but my self the designer of silver drive and most poolewood lathes is still in the trade now working with CNC, l am looking for somebody to produce my latest lathe design and have many offer of yet not the right one, l will keep you posted
Many Thanks Simon Silver


----------

